# Puppy Donation



## miwoodcock (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello Folk, miwoodcock here, as you have seen we are holding our first RGS Little River Chapter Banquet, I would like to know if there is a kennel out there that would be willing to Donate a Puppy for the Cause. This would help get your kennel name out in the Bird Hunting world Of Michigan, and help someone maybe start hunting with a dog, or replacing a lost friend.
Please let me know, as this would go a long long way in getting our Banquet started in the right direction.
Sincerely miwoodcock


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I was just reading over on another board that many guys are upset with DU's practice of a puppy auction mostly because of lack of knowledge of where the pup actually came from, health clearances, etc. Birds dogs usually don't have all the health concerns as labs but I can see this request going in the same direction.
I have a very nice started pup but I would guess a 2-4 month old pup would be an easier take.









If you have issues getting what you want maybe you could take a few donations of cash to get a pup from a reputable breeder..I'd be in for that too.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

slammer said:


> I was just reading over on another board that many guys are upset with DU's practice of a puppy auction mostly because of lack of knowledge of where the pup actually came from, health clearances, etc. Birds dogs usually don't have all the health concerns as labs but I can see this request going in the same direction.


There's also the issue of the breeder not knowing where/who the dog will potentially go to and the lack of any screening of the potential owner. It's a nice idea, I just don't know that it's in breeders' best interests, or the pups'.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I know there is going to be some that are going to act like gods gift to dogs when I say this but a breeders job is just that...breed dogs that there is a market for. That also includes bettering form and or function which is why there is a market for specific breeders dogs. You can't worry about every aspect of a dogs life when it leaves your kennel. With the exception of our house golden retrievers I have never been asked crap about what I am going to do with the 30+ bird dogs I have purchased to date and if I was ever asked I would walk away in a heart beat.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

slammer said:


> ... but a breeders job is just that...breed dogs that there is a market for. You can't worry about every aspect of a dogs life when it leaves your kennel. ...



There are plenty of breeders who would agree with this sentiment. There are others that will take a more active role in understanding where their pups are going and how they are likely to be treated. When a breeder is that interested in where their pups are going I have a higher confidence they've been well treated up to that point.

If you don't agree with a more inquisitive breeder you certainly are free to go elsewhere. Just as they are free to sell to whom they choose.


----------



## miwoodcock (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, everyone, I will always respect your input, But I like Slammer agree that one can not know what will take place after the sale or Donation in this case, for a Donation to go to a RGS Banquet, I'd say one has a great chance of going to a good home, this is where the tickets are sold and too the Audiance in question.
We are buying our Small Munsterlander form a guy in Canada this fall, the only thing we could do was research his Kennel, So if someone is going to Donate a puppy I will be very Happy, But that does not mean that I'm going to just take A Dog, I will want to know about the Kennel, it's background etc..
Don't worry bout the small stuff, it's out of our control.
miwoodcock


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Couldn't agree more. When I show up at your door with $500-$1500.00 to buy a pup and you don't like me for some reason please send me on my way.
I got a real bad taste in my mouth from that quizing b.s. when we were going to adopt a golden after our last one died and they gave us crap because we didn't have a fenced in yard. I then noticed that the golden breeders were similarly guarded. My gundogs are gundogs but I can tell you a golden retriever in my house gets treated better than I do. Really rubbed me wrong just like selling a dog on limited registation but thats a different issue all together.
Maybe its because I buy dogs from people that I know of that I don't get this questioning. I would honestly say it is the nonhunting breeders that do this as now that I think about it when we were getting our new golden the breeders of field bred dogs only want to know you will hunt and potentially test their dogs and no other questions asked.
I have 3 or 4 coming this year and not one question other than hunt and test/trial.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

part timer said:


> If you don't agree with a more inquisitive breeder you certainly are free to go elsewhere. Just as they are free to sell to whom they choose.


Exactly. It's like walking into a store and seeing a sign that says, "We reserve the right to deny anyone service."


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

In my mind, the ethical question that arises has more to do with how the puppy is sold.

Raffles and auctions that I've attended in the past tend to be fast and spontaneous. You don't know what's up for sale until you get there, and then the object is to get it before anyone else does. The organization benefits because people get into a spending frenzy before they've really had a chance to think about what they're about to buy.

That's no way to buy a dog. If you haven't thought it through, haven't cleared it with the spouse, haven't made preparations at home, etc., walking out of a banquet with a pup is a sure way to see that dog at the pound a few months down the road.

Not saying I wholeheartedly disagree with the idea, but I'd call it questionable.

KW


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> That's no way to buy a dog. If you haven't thought it through, haven't cleared it with the spouse, haven't made preparations at home, etc., walking out of a banquet with a pup is a sure way to see that dog at the pound a few months down the road.


Or see it wind up in a rescue that won't let you adopt it because of a lack of a fence. :lol:

Well said.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree. Maybe a better option is a credit or gift certificate from a solid breeder that way the particular can be ironed out before actually bringing the puppy home. Although as you said seeing that pup at the auction probably brings a lot of bids.
There is no right or wrong, its all in the situation. I don't ask my wife about pups. We have agreed that I can have upto 5 dogs at any given time. I have been able to allow my hobby to self fund itself so she could care less if I came home with a pup. On the other hand I am sure there is the dude that has walked in the house at 11:30PM with a dog he spent the car payment on with a wife that has allergies and lets it piss all over her white carpet...I do feel for that dog.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Or see it wind up in a rescue that won't let you adopt it because of a lack of a fence. :lol:
> 
> Well said.


I am glad you find that funny...I think its pretty sad.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

slammer said:


> I know there is going to be some that are going to act like gods gift to dogs when I say this but a breeders job is just that...breed dogs that there is a market for. That also includes bettering form and or function which is why there is a market for specific breeders dogs. You can't worry about every aspect of a dogs life when it leaves your kennel. With the exception of our house golden retrievers I have never been asked crap about what I am going to do with the 30+ bird dogs I have purchased to date and if I was ever asked I would walk away in a heart beat.


This is just part of what one organizarion has to say about a breeders responsibility. I agree, I would happily allow people to walk away if I was asking questions and they got their feelings hurt or mad. I am no Gods gift to dogs, Dogs are Gods gift to man and need to be treated as such. However this is just my opinion.

A responsible breeder makes sure that their puppies go to good homes. This means careful screening and evaluation of each person or family interested in getting a puppy. Knowing the right questions to ask prospective owners helps breeders get a feel for the type of home they will provide. Some of these questions can include:

Why does the person or family want a dog? Why has the person or family chosen this particular breed?
Who will be primarily responsible for the dog's care?
Do you have the time to meet the demanding needs of the puppy/dog? Time for feeding, training and exercise?
Are there any children? If so, how old are they? How would they be instructed in the care of the dog?
Does anyone in the household have allergies?
Are the new owners committed to the grooming and health maintenance?
What is the potential owner's attitude toward training and obedience?
How often is someone at home?
Will they have time to walk and play with the dog?
Are the new owners prepared to register their new puppy with the AKC?
AKC Breeders have the responsibility to provide AKC registration papers to the puppy's new owners. This means applying for litter registration in plenty of time to supply applications to owners at the time of sale. You should explain the benefits of registration to the owners and help them complete the registration application. Conditions such as limited registration or co-ownership should be explained in full. You will also want to provide the new puppy owners with vaccination/health records, feeding instructions, health guarantees, return policy, any health or genetic tests, as well as a copy of the sales agreement/contract. 
*Commit Yourself to the Puppies for Life* 

For breeders, responsibility doesn't end when their puppies leave with new owners. Responsible breeders make sure their puppies' new families know they can turn to them with any questions or problems that arise throughout the puppies' lives. 

As a breeder, you will be gratified by phone calls and letters describing your puppies' first teeth, birthday parties, and other milestones. You'll be thrilled to receive photos of a puppy's first show win or portraits with the puppy right in the middle of a happy family. But you will also have to be ready for bad news: a family splitting up and leaving the dog homeless; a vet contacting you about an unforeseen hereditary illness; a dog you thought would be a great obedience prospect biting a young child. 
As a breeder, you will need to be there with advice and support for all these situations. Responsible breeders answer questions, provide resources, and assist with problems that may come up. Responsible breeders assist in re-homing or take in puppies should the need arise. 

​


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

A friend of mine donated a very well bred GSP pup from her own litter. She had to outbid a guy who was a known wife beater and just all around "bad buy" to get her own dog back so it wouldn't go to the other bidder. 

Another time at a banquet I attended there was a gorgeous ES pup up for auction. The guy that got the bid came from a good family, etc., but later was looking for someone to take the dog as he was working such long hours he didn't have time for it.

So... I'm not fond of puppies being auctioned.

Maybe a certificate for a dog training session with a pro would make more sense. That way if someone was interested in a dog he could choose the dog he wanted and get some training for it at a reduced rate.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think its a good idea either but doesn't always have to be bad. A guy coming on here asking some of the strongest breeders in the state, or midwest for that matter, to help with a pup is a step in the right direction.
It can go in the wrong direction I agree but you have no control over that most of the time. If the known wife beater came to your friends house and nobody knew of his past, he was driving a nice truck and was well spoken, would your friend sell him a dog?


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Shotgun,

Being a responsible breeder and taking care of your customers is a given to most of the breeders, hobby and pro's, on here and I agree with most of what you said. Again, getting a feel for who you are selling a dog to is much different than making them come to an interview. I have turned a handful of guys away(aka..think I need to keep the dog one more hunting season) when they say things that make you think what the heck are they talking about. But asking about kids and age and fenced yard etc. is nobody's business. Since you mentioned it, it is an AKC kind of thing.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

slammer said:


> I am glad you find that funny...I think its pretty sad.


He's probably laughing at the fact that most shelters require you to have a fenced in yard in order to adopt a dog. They have no concept of a person being active with a dog, other then letting in run around their backyard.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Why's everybody being so hard on wife beaters? I always have more patience with my dog than my wife. 

Seriously though, it comes down to circumstance. A guy that decides to buy the pup at the event, under the pressure of the gavel - BAD outcome is inevitable. Guy that knows of the auction in advance and wants to avoid a waiting list for a highly desired pup, and make a donation to said organization - win win. 

The problem is that you can't control the circumstance. 

I like the gift certificate idea. Time with a pro, something like that. 

As an aside, I'm with SG Kennel. When purchasing a pup, I feel a lot better about a breeder that is concerned about the placement of said pup.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

BradU20 said:


> He's probably laughing at the fact that most shelters require you to have a fenced in yard in order to adopt a dog. They have no concept of a person being active with a dog, other then letting in run around their backyard.


I know why he is laughing.
Its sad that I couldn't adopt an 8 year old dog that was half blind and on meds because I didn't have a fenced in yard. The fact that I live on 10 acres and 400 ft from the nearest road, have owned dogs my whole life and never lost one from my yard and am more qualified to care for and handle a dog than most people that ask such questions didn't really seem to matter to the "rescue" agency. I lost respect for the process.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

BradU20 said:


> He's probably laughing at the fact that most shelters require you to have a fenced in yard in order to adopt a dog. They have no concept of a person being active with a dog, other then letting in run around their backyard.


To be honest I'm laughing at the irony of it. The idea here, while very well intentioned, is to have someone bid on a puppy for a good cause and in turn go home with (hopefully) a well bred pup. The irony is that it is possible that the dog could wind up in a shelter or rescue, which when you think on it is really pretty sad, and then be harder for someone to get because of the requirements put forth by some, not all, organizations.

I think it's also important when thinking of adopting a dog to consider that most of those places have heard it all, and I mean ALL. However good your intentions, however much you might make a good dog owner, they don't know that, but they do know that lots of people lie or have great misconceptions about what it means to own a dog, and have to base who they adopt out to on whatever criteria they deem important. Some places are more stringent than others but the criteria is there for a reason. Thank your fellow man for that.

They stack unwanted dead dogs, some even from very nice breedings, like cord wood at most local animal shelters and have them trucked out in a panel truck on a weekly, if not daily, basis. I know breeders need to make a buck, I know they're just dogs, but the last thing the world needs is another damn dog that no wants or decides they can't take care of because someone didn't take the time to question someone a little and make sure they can handle it.

My opinion.

I do like the certificate idea.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree the gift certificate idea is a much better choice.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

slammer said:


> I don't think its a good idea either but doesn't always have to be bad. A guy coming on here asking some of the strongest breeders in the state, or midwest for that matter, to help with a pup is a step in the right direction.
> It can go in the wrong direction I agree but you have no control over that most of the time. If the known wife beater came to your friends house and nobody knew of his past, he was driving a nice truck and was well spoken, would your friend sell him a dog?


 
Yeah especially in the winter, the guy probably wouln't have his traditionally white tank t-shirt on.....:lol:


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

michgundog said:


> Yeah especially in the winter, the guy probably wouln't have his traditionally white tank t-shirt on.....:lol:


Oh yes he would, under his unbuttoned flannel.


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

slammer said:


> If the known wife beater came to your friends house and nobody knew of his past, he was driving a nice truck and was well spoken, would your friend sell him a dog?


No. The puppy she "rescued" is still hers and he's 16 yrs. old. She was only breeding to keep the line alive and the only other litter she bred was 3 yrs. ago. She screened the prospective puppy clients very well and had them sign contracts that they'd abide by the things mentioned in it. She still keeps in touch with all the new owners.

Maybe things are different for a kennel that's in it to make a living. She was not.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

WestCoastHunter said:


> The irony is that it is possible that the dog could wind up in a shelter or rescue


Is it posible? Yes. But any breeders who truly cares about their dogs and their pups will tell the purchaser they can bring the dog back if it doesn't work out. I know, that is how I got Hawkeye, and I got him from Crosswind. The original buyers claimed he attacked their bassett and brought him back to Scott. Scott trained him to a started level. More finished to me, but becused he wasn't force broke, he was not sold as finished. But he is a natural retriever anyway. And in Scott's own words, the ONLY reason I own Hawkeye is because they had him neutered before they brought him back. I have no doubt in my mind Scott would have had multiple NSTRA championships pinned on that dog. 

I don't know why I waited so long, but that dog will start his NSTRA career next month, and I truly see good things happening for that dog. Sorry to get off topic.

One more thing, I see no problem with donating a dog for a raffle, that's how I got my other shorthair Danner.


----------



## GNS Shorthairs (Aug 6, 2008)

Now if memory serves me correctly. YOu are not allowed to register a pure bred dog with the AKC if you get the dog from an auction, even if you have papers on the pup. Will you be enforcing this at your auction? Just curious.

Here's my understanding of pups at auctions. Breeder gets to get rid of a pup that they don't have sold, plus they get a huge tax write off (can't sell the pup for $400 but they get a write-off for $1,000). The buyer had no intentions of getting a pup when they walked in until they, or their children see, the cute fluff ball in the corner.

If it's solely to make your club some money, there's other ways than pup auctions.

I like the "Pick at your local kennel" advice, but typically the organizing club doesn't want to do this. Why? I think everyone knows why. They want that cute little fur ball there, it gets the club more money and the impulse to buy is greater. However, with this type of attitude, one would have to ask, "Is the club really concerned about the well being of the pup ... or just raising money?"

Sincerely,
Anti-auction of pups


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

GNS Shorthairs said:


> I like the "Pick at your local kennel" advice, but typically the organizing club doesn't want to do this. Why? I think everyone knows why. They want that cute little fur ball there, it gets the club more money and the impulse to buy is greater. However, with this type of attitude, one would have to ask, "Is the club really concerned about the well being of the pup ... or just raising money?"


Put me in this camp too. I've been to many conservation organization banquets (DU,RGS,PF, etc) where pups were "auctioned" off. Sometimes it works out but in too many cases it doesnt, for all the reasons mentioned above. Its all impulse buying a puppy that you are not ready for. 

Sometimes the high bidder is half in the bag. 

All too often the pups offered are so-called "breeders" culls. In my mind, this is little better than buying a puppy from a pet shop in the mall.

NB


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

GNS Shorthairs said:


> Now if memory serves me correctly. YOu are not allowed to register a pure bred dog with the AKC if you get the dog from an auction, even if you have papers on the pup. Will you be enforcing this at your auction? Just curious.
> 
> Here's my understanding of pups at auctions. Breeder gets to get rid of a pup that they don't have sold, plus they get a huge tax write off (can't sell the pup for $400 but they get a write-off for $1,000). The buyer had no intentions of getting a pup when they walked in until they, or their children see, the cute fluff ball in the corner.
> 
> ...


I agree with this line of thought.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

slammer said:


> I know why he is laughing.
> Its sad that I couldn't adopt an 8 year old dog that was half blind and on meds because I didn't have a fenced in yard. The fact that I live on 10 acres and 400 ft from the nearest road, have owned dogs my whole life and never lost one from my yard and am more qualified to care for and handle a dog than most people that ask such questions didn't really seem to matter to the "rescue" agency. I lost respect for the process.


"the process" is not as much looking for the answers as it is looking to see how you answer the question. I won't adopt one of my rescue dogs to a family without a fence the minute they tell me that they have had dogs their entire life and that their dogs can all go off leash. 

I know full well that the average dog owner, after the dog proves it is trustworthy, is going to let the dog off leash. I've got no issues with that. I've got issues with the person having the attitude, as you do, even though you are "more qualified to care for and handle". 

You may have been a good owner, but if something during that interview rubs me the wrong way, you can find a dog elsewhere. We invest too much time into our fosters to let one get killed because of ignorance.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

You just have to pre-sell the dog. It takes a lot of the worries expressed here out of the equation.
We have done it once in Flint since I have been involved and it went very well. 
Natty your chapter did it last year and it went OK, not a huge money maker but the pup went to a good home.
Didn't Firemedic get his newest pup from a PF banquet auction? I think so.

I alwyas hear the half in the bag oh **** what do I do with this thing the next morning stories but personally have not seen it, mostly urban legned it sounds like to me.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

We auctioned a Brit pup off last year at our banquet.
Very well bred dog and could not have went to a better home.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I have personally seen it at a DU banquet. His buddies were all ragging on him about how his wife was going to kill him. I agree with those who believe there are better ways. If there are breeders who want to help RGS. Donate the proceeds from one of their sales to the chapter. You are getting full price for the dog. Then you don't have all the criticism which goes along with the auctioning of a puppy.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Kind of like :banghead3 arguing about the ethics of auctioning off a dog. This club is probably still going to do this if someone who breeds has this "it's just a dog" view. The breeders with this view are the reason there are gundogs in shelters and rescues. The statement made about about a breeder having the right to not sell them a dog if they don't like them for some reason is valid, but you also have the right to not let the door hit you where the Good Lord split you as you exit if you do not like me asking questions. I can never be 100% positive that none of my pups ever have or will end up in a shelter, rescue, or bad situation but am 100% I have done my best to prevent this. Slammer, most likely the reason you get dogs from people who do not ask you questions is because you get them from people who already know you. These rescues mostly are getting dogs from bad situations and do not want their time wasted by putting the dog back into one. A fenced back yard, questions about kids ages are valid questions when placing a blind dog in a home. I really don't care how far you are from a road, because you will not be the one caring for this dog and letting it outside 100% of the time. I am sorry you can't see their reasons and this has put you off in the rescuing of dogs.


----------



## miwoodcock (Mar 1, 2010)

Opened a Big O' Can of worms here did I?, all of you make some good points, bottom line is that NONE of us know whats going to take place after the fact, even if you give a Certificate, yes that enables the folks to get set with all the new Happenings, before the puppy comes, but It does not especially insure for a better and safer home.
Any number of things can happen between point A and point B, divorce etc.., kids come down with something allergy trigger.
So we can go on and on with one senerio after another, God forbid the Aliegns come down.
As I said before most of the folks that come to Banquets are Bird Hunters and Dog Owners present or past, this is not saying their all great or good, just usually a better chance then some guy off the street.
Second we are all after the same thing, creating Habitat,business and the Heritage for our children to become better stewarts of the land, we are a rare breed in our care for Bird Hunting, the love of our aniamls, But again we never know what the outcome of anything is going to be.
I came here to ask for help for our Chapter's Banquet that we can kick off this new Chapter to help us work toward our goals and educate our youth and Community to create better Habitat, and pass on our heritage.
Please let me know what you CAN DO. Not!! what maybe won't work, that is a waste of everyones time, worring about the Maybe's.
Sincerely miwoodcock, P.S. as Slammer suggested maybe those who want to can send in a donation toward buying a puppy from one of the Great Kennels in our State.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Didn't Firemedic get his newest pup from a PF banquet auction? I think so.


 
Yes, I did. And to whomever made the comment about the breeder donating a "cull" dog, I am calling BS. Do you think a breeder is going to put his name and reputation on the line by donating a sub-par dog? I doubt it. Any breeder who cares about his name and line I think is above that. And we all know how much the Crosswind name means to Scott, and I guarantee the pup I got from him..........Awe nevermind, I don't need to explain this to the know-it-alls. 


Have a great weekend.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Another point of view.....
Not all of the banquet planners are dog people.
They are volunteering to put on a *fundraiser *not a membership drive or a dinner party or a pet rescue.
If someone wants to donate an item that can make money for the cause then they will take it. 
$500 for a gun, $500 for a puppy, $500 for a fur coat matters little at the end of the day.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Another point of view.....
> Not all of the banquet planners are dog people.
> They are volunteering to put on a *fundraiser *not a membership drive or a dinner party or a pet rescue.
> If someone wants to donate an item that can make money for the cause then they will take it.
> $500 for a gun, $500 for a puppy, $500 for a fur coat matters little at the end of the day.


Well, Personally I can't see how anyone can put a living, breathing puppy in the same category as a fur coat or a gun. But if you feel comfortable with that so be it. If you had a financial or personal crisis and had to sell or even give away one of your dogs would you think about where they might be going? I believe you would. 

In addition, pre selling a dog then putting it up for auction and having the buyer at the auction to bid his pre arranged price is a not only a scam on the other bidders but still taking the chance the dog may not be going to a home of the breeders choosing. There are enough people doing that as it is. Hence we have over run shelters. I don't care who knows I am against it as a breeder and as a member of RGS. 

I believe there are people will buy just to brag they bought. It can be a gun or a coat, but the consequences of a dog are greater.

Just some of my opinions and rambling thoughts.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

The American Kennel Club (AKC) is a "club of clubs", comprised of over 600 independent, national and regional member clubs. There are no individual members. Each of the over 150 breeds currently recognized by the AKC has one parent breed club that sets the standard for that individual breed. The AKC does not require breed clubs to have codes of ethics, but most, if not all, have embraced the ideal of responsible breeding and have adopted standards of behavior for their members.
The parent breed clubs below are among those that have included a section in their by-laws or code of ethics that specifically addresses the sale of puppies to pet shops. 
This list is incomplete and under construction, but sends a clear message of how ethical and responsible members of the purebred dog community, entrusted with the welfare of their breed, view the pet shop industry.​*[SIZE=+2]Breed Club Ethics[/SIZE]*​American *Bloodhound* Club, Inc.
I agree not to engage in the practice of providing any Bloodhound to any individual, commercial wholesaler, or retailer for the purpose of resale.

*Bulldog* Club of America
No BCA member shall engage in wholesaling litters or in individual sales or consignments of pups or adults to pet shops, dealers, catalog houses or other commercial establishments, nor shall they be donated or given as prizes in contests, raffles, or fundraising events, no matter how charitable.
American* Cavalier King Charles Spaniel* Club, Inc.
I will not: .... 2. Sell Cavaliers to pet shops, brokers or third party dealers. 3. Supply or sell Cavaliers for auctions, raffles, flea markets or any other such enterprise. 4. Knowingly sell to unethical breeders, or sell to persons whose intention is resale. 5. Purchase any Cavalier or any litter for resale either to an individual or a commercial establishment.
*Chihuahua *Club of America
I will not participate in the buying or selling of dogs at auctions and I will never knowingly sell puppies to wholesalers, laboratories or to pet stores, and will encourage any puppy buyer to behave similarly. 
*Dachshund* Club of America, Inc.
11).... never supply a Dachshund to pet shops, commercial brokers or dealers, raffles or similar projects.
*French Bulldog* Club of America
As a member of the French Bull Dog Club of America, I agree that I will not breed any stud dog to any bitch whose owner is directly involved with any puppy broker, puppy mill, litter lot sales or any other commercial enterprise whose business is involved in like activities.......As a member of the French Bull Dog Club of America, I will not sell a French Bulldog to any commercial facility, puppy brokers, pet shop, puppy mill or agent thereof. 
American *Miniature Schnauzer* Club, Inc.
The breeder will not sell or dispose of any dog through pet shops, wholesalers, commercial dealers or paid agents.
*Pekingese* Club of America, Inc.
No member of the Pekingese Club of America will sell at wholesale or to retail outlets, brokers, pet shops, mail order houses, or businesses of similar commercial enterprise, or donate a dog to be offered as a prize.
American *Pomeranian* Club, Inc.
3. I will not sell my puppies to pet shops or commercial pet mill establishments, nor will I donate puppies for raffles or auctions.​*Pug Dog* Club of America
No member shall EVER sell or donate dogs for auctions or raffles, or to pet shops, catalog houses, brokers or for resale purposes.
*Standard Schnauzer* Club of America, Inc
I will not sell or dispose of any dog through pet shops, wholesalers, commercial dealers, or paid agents.
American *Shih Tzu* Club, Inc.
) I will not sell my puppies to pet shops or commercial pet mill establishments, nor will I donate puppies for raffles or auctions.​*Yorkshire Terrier* Club of America, Inc
4) Puppies will not be sold or consigned to pet stores, agents, or other commercial enterprises nor sold to disreputable breeders, and neither puppies nor stud services will be offered as prizes or for raffles.​​


----------



## miwoodcock (Mar 1, 2010)

RGS Banquet price includes Membership along with your meal,you all can go on and on about a whole lot of what if's, if thats what you all are doing here then maybe I was wrong with asking for help with something i thought we all were here for, as I stated in my last post, I'm not interested in bickerying, I'm not here to kill puppies, i'm here to raise money to do further education in youth Programs and Habitat.
So send a dontation for us to purchase a puppy from a good kennel, and I'm here to say and stipulate that one of the agreements will be for the new ownner to be is to return the Dog to me or the kennel and I will make it right.
So let stop squabbling anong ourself as to what's what, let's see who can send the Money, everyone else just keep it to yourselfs, life is short you really don't get enough of this at home you need to come here and do it too.
Come on


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Miwoodcock good luck finding a puppy for your RGS Banquet.

I't amazes me at times how much of the animal rights kool-aid some hunters have drank. Here we are ragging on a group who promotes grouse hunting and the dogs we use to hunt them with. 

So whats next do I have to get a permit to buy my next dog?

Griff


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

miwoodcock said:


> OK, I got caught up in the banter too, I came here looking for help, and thats all I want. I sent some of you a message letting you know what I thought of your Negative Posting, So I'm asking everyone to do the same,Havve a Bi** then send it Private.
> For those that want to help me please continue to let me know where and who I can count on.
> miwoodcock


*PM Sent* - It may be hard for you to realize it now as a newcomer ... but this group of members are really all just a bunch of softies. They are dog lovers, bird hunters and trainers that have earned the respect of each over the years through their shared experiences. It will take some time to get used to their crazy ways ... but they will all be there for you just when you need them most. The wealth of knowledge on this forum is invaluable and in time I am sure that you will agree, as well. 

Just remember that this is a TALK FORUM, so they do know how to talk ... just do not take it personally and too seriously. They are all having fun and do not mean to hurt anyone's feelings. There are two sides to every topic and we are all adults capable of hearing both sides and respecting each others opinions and different points of views ... 

:Welcome:


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

ohhh mmyyyyyy This is the most redicilous debate i have ever read.. ... i can only hope when i grow up i am good as the dooo gooderss in here.. you people amaze me.. 

WHat is the difference between selling a dog to a stranger who wants to buy your dog or auctioning it of for a non profit group... 

give me a break... 

DO you people belong to peta or something???? 

ps..... not only do you help the non profit group out you can write it off on your taxes...


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Chewy,

There is an honest difference of opinion here. I hope when you grow up you can be mature enough to realize people can have a difference of opinion without name calling. Go back and read all the posts and the reasons some are against the practice are clearly stated as are others opinions.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I think there are inherent risk with either selling pups out right or auctioning at a banquet. I would venture to say that more dogs have probably been purchased and abused than bid on and abused. Away to avoid bidders remorse is to auction the pup off in a silent auction before the banquet and then announce the winner of the pup at the banquet. This avoids spur of the moment bids.

Sorry I can't help you with your original question. Hope you guys have a good banquet. Tough economy for banquets right now.

I watched two male dogs this week in friend's back yard they both pissed on the same rock like five times. Never could figure out who won that pissing match either.


----------

